# Float Tube Club!!



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Hey guys, maybe we should start planning are float tube season! When do you all think the first date should be?


----------



## Jackster1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Well Stelmon, that would depend a lot on if your waders still leak! 
A couple of us hit Pontiac Lake last year when it was about 60% ice. Fishing was slow but we did manage to catch a few. I think this year I'll hold off until the fish are feistier. As to when, the way this weather is acting that is a tough call. I'm thinking of learning what water temperature wakes those lethargic fish up and going out according to water temperature instead of a calendar date
Did you get a tube yet? I have one I'll give you if you don't already have one.


----------



## jnpcook (Jan 19, 2000)

I haven't thought about getting out yet. I am still hoping for some ice fishing left this year.

Jack were you in your dry type (out of the water) float boat or in a float tube when you went early season? I had such a blast last year float tubing that I was thinking of getting out early this year. With my tube I am half in the water but do have 3mm neoprene waders. Was just wondering if anyone ever float tubed around ice out in this type of tube? 

With the way the weather is going this year, we might be able to tube some pike lakes if the ice goes out before the season ends. Might find some decent action before they spawn.

John


----------



## Jackster1 (Aug 17, 2001)

I've done both, John. The kick-boat is definately better, if only because you can get somewhere warm quicker when you realize it's too darn cold to be out in a wet boat! In the tube in previous years the one main thing I did wrong was wear too many socks which wouldn't let me wiggle my toes to warm 'em up. We outta think about trolling the flats in early spring for pike. Maybe we can con Esox into joining us and teaching us a few tricks. Talking to him at the Snookers get-together was worth wrestling with the traffic to get there.


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Jackster, as much as I would like to get that sube, I feel odd. I mean like yeah it is so cool everyone is offering me stuff but the problem is I have nothin to offer back.Let me think about it!


----------



## Jackster1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Take the tube. No pay back needed except when you get a little older. At that time I expect you to teach a kid to fish who would not get a chance to otherwise.
Don't make me drag that extra tube down to North Carolina with me!


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Alright, I will take it!


----------



## Jackster1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Deal! Let me know if there is a place you want dropped off. I drive all day and can drop it off almost anywhere you want in S/E Michigan.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Jackster, Thanks for the compliment, I would be happy to take/ go out on the flats with you guys. Sounds like a good start for an outing to me, I bet we can get a small armada of boats out there. I was planning a run up to Muscamoot and have a look this weekend, I bet if we get the weather they are talking about next week, we can at least get into Big Mascamoot next weekend! (Hopefully I'll have my jackplate installed by then, I am kind of attached to my lower end, and the water is down even more.)


----------



## Jackster1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Esox, Just say when and where and I'm there! Dibs on any good boat seats!


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2000)

Hey guys, count me in!
I am in the neighborhood. My three young birds in the nest restricted my free time last year, but that should relax slightly this year.
I have a 14-foot crappy boat, and a float tube.
So: ill-geared as I may be, I am game!
I have been lucky enough to meet a few of you this winter.
I look forward being a cog in the MS Sportsman Flotilla Armada this year. Please advise on times and places, and I will make the schedule work.

Tight Lines,
-Kevin


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2002)

I was thinking about going out ice fishing today,,,, Might just wear my float tube, cause with the ice conditions around here, i could probably kill 2 birds with 1 stone!!!

Seriously though, I did get a tube for xmas, and am really looking forward to trying it out!!!!

I dont have any waders yet, but Don was gonna try and help me out with some canvas ones,,,, was also wondering if anybody has any suggestions for some real cheap yet functional fins?????


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Cool, I am glad this Float Tube Club is gonna stay active...I had a blast last year!...Let me know when ya'll wanna go out...I am GAME!


----------



## R.Jones (Feb 24, 2000)

I'm counting the days you guys. Soon as ice out!


----------



## phoggcutter (Jan 7, 2001)

I'm ready ! They cut my work-load and I should be able to free up more time for the lakes! Hey RJones I got my new truck,I needed a bigger one for the dry boats but now jackster is bailing on us and I'm stuck with a new truck! I hate when that happens 
 FOG


----------



## kingsalmon32 (Jan 20, 2001)

Ill be sure to enter. I wanna met ya all. Show ya who I really am!!email me!!! at [email protected]


----------



## R.Jones (Feb 24, 2000)

Hey Phog - a new truck, thats neat! No more pumping the ol' boat up! Hope to see ya soon.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Hey...RJones...PhogCutter....Jackster if you are still in Mich....or anyone who has a Float Boat with Oars....I want to try Floating a River Around here...PM me if you are interested...Thanks>>>Don


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Hey Jackster, I will probably be starting to hit a small lake near me for crappie, bass, pike, catfhis, ect. Maybe you would want to meet me there?

As far as the outing, are you guys going too want to hit other areas or just stoney creek?


----------



## Jackster1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Yo, Stelmon, Shoeman has your tube. Enjoy!


----------

